# Accompanying Spouse Visa which form ?



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,

I am in the process of applying for a South African General Work visa through the SA embassy in Paris. We have been trying unsuccessfully to speak with someone at the embassy for 2 weeks to understand which form my life partner needs to complete as my accompanying spouse. The company assisting with my work visa says it can be the BI-1738 or the BI-84 that different embassies sometimes ask for different forms. If he needs to do the BI-1738 we don't understand which type of visa (on the first page) to ask for as accompanying spouse is not one of the choices. If it is the BI-84 it asks about marital status but life partner is not a choice on this form. I am American living in France, my partner is French. Does anyone have any more information about which form we need for the accompanying spouse ? 

Thanks in advance,
Kelly


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Can you say which immigration company you are using to assist you with your application? From my experience the BI84 is used for accompanying spouse applications.


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Legalman. I shouldn't have stated it was a company, really he is an immigration lawyer in South Africa that my company uses. He seems quite knowledgeable on the process for Home Affairs but doesn't know what specifics the embassy in Paris may ask for. And since they won't respond by telephone, it is getting a bit difficult. The BI-84 certainly appears to be more logical for the accompanying spouse but we want to limit the errors as much as possible. The lawyer suggested filling out both forms but we have a few other questions for the embassy as well (like how much to pay...).


----------

